
Prose: a Golang library for text processing - pjf
https://github.com/jdkato/prose
======
jonathankoren
If you're interested in Go based NLP, take a look at
[https://github.com/ozlo/gown](https://github.com/ozlo/gown) . It's a Go
implementation of WordNet. We used it at Ozlo, because the entire NLP stack
was written in Go. Unfortunately, this was the only part we open sourced.

~~~
pangram
May I ask why Go was picked as the implementation language?

~~~
jonathankoren
That's a very good question. It's because the data pipeline and search indexes
were all in Go.

